# am i eligible??



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hii all,

Im new to this Canada forum.

Im an IT professional having 5.5 yrs of Experience.
My designation is NOT in Senior/Lead role. I hav ielts of 7 and when i checked, im getting exactly 67 points.

But i heard that, as im not having either teaching/Senior role/Lead role, im not suitable to canada PR..is it true?

Also once i gets a canada PR, is it possible to work in USA with HN1?

Many thanks in advance,


----------

